# I am legend



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

just got back from seeing i am legend and its a pretty good movie a

anybody esle see it yet?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nope but want to. what did you think besides....ok


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

looks good to me, is it worth it to see it in theators?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Thats not even out in this country yet............................ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

When I find the link to the movie online I will post it!
It may be a few days but there are usually good DVD copies or sometimes bad camera tapings of it...either way its cheaper then paying for the theater!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

notaverage said:


> *When I find the link to the movie online I will post it!*
> It may be a few days but there are usually good DVD copies or sometimes bad camera tapings of it...either way its cheaper then paying for the theater!


I suggest you don't do that.

I saw the film last night and it was pretty awesome I'd say. If there was any doubt after 'Ali' that Will Smith wasn't a phenomenal actor then this should persuade you. I also have to admit that I was a pinch close to shedding a tear in one of the scenes.

This makes me want to pick up the book.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

hyphen said:


> *When I find the link to the movie online I will post it!*
> It may be a few days but there are usually good DVD copies or sometimes bad camera tapings of it...either way its cheaper then paying for the theater!


I suggest you don't do that.

I saw the film last night and it was pretty awesome I'd say. If there was any doubt after 'Ali' that Will Smith wasn't a phenomenal actor then this should persuade you. I also have to admit that I was a pinch close to shedding a tear in one of the scenes.

This makes me want to pick up the book.
[/quote]

\That good huh....Its impossible to get my wife to the movies and then she gets pissed if I say I will go alone! WHat a pain the the A!

I Really enjoy Will Smiths movies. He has grown into a great actor since The Fresh prince show.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

i read the book. dont do it, it will ruin the movie for u. its not the same.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Seen the movie and loved it will smith is amazing as usall !!!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Bad ass movie, now i want to go see it in imax.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Movie was kick ass...

I was REALLY upset over what happend to the dog =(


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

me too, isnt it funny how people dont care when humans die in movies but when animals die its sad?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mike123 said:


> me too, isnt it funny how people dont care when humans die in movies but when animals die its sad?


Spoiler below.



Spoiler



it's actually character development. a good film maker will draw in the audience and make them relate and really comprehend the bond between 2 characters. in this case they showed that by creating a desolate environment where a man's only friend was his dog. they even go into flash backs to show the history behind it all and how the two look after each other. it's a bit different from killing off a character that doesn't mean anything. the deers were animals too but no one was sad when the infected people ate them. likewise, when a person dies in a movie and no emotional bond has been formed, no one cares. but i sure as hell cried when some of the guys in saving private ryan died.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

mike123 said:


> me too, isnt it funny how people dont care when humans die in movies but when animals die its sad?


well the dog was his only companion, did u see the scene after wat happend? and he was driving in his truck, lookn over at the empty seat? thats a good scene.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

THE BOOK IS WAY BETTER THAN THIS MOVIE, WAY BETTER.

The movie was ok, i didnt really like it all that much.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

jordan123 said:


> just got back from seeing i am legend and its a pretty good movie a
> 
> anybody esle see it yet?


im dying to see this movie. ill probably wait for it on dvd, but id like to see it in the theatre


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> just got back from seeing i am legend and its a pretty good movie a
> 
> anybody esle see it yet?


im dying to see this movie. ill probably wait for it on dvd
[/quote]

what?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im dying to see this movie.....ill probably wait for it on dvd.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im going to try to get to the theater today...its a nasty day and cant do anything outside so... why would I clean the house when I can do absolutely nothing!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very good movie but an even better book!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

We're going to go see it tonight.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

let me know how it is

if its a zombie movie too


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Its real good, and it is sort of like a zombie movie....

The people are infected with a "KV" virus...

it messes with their skin and sh*t and heart or watever, they are basically zombies, they can only come out at night, if they go into sunlight, their skin burns!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just found it online!

Going to watch it soon!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Movie was good but It could have used a different ending.

Hater


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Hater said:


> Movie was good but It could have used a different ending.
> 
> Hater


well if its anything LIKE a zombie movie, the ending was probably a twist mixed with will dying or the zombies still running wild. no zombie movie ever ever ended with "we killed em!" and all was well. its always a clip or a hint of zombies still running wild


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

There not zombies, theyre infected and have like vampire syndrom. All the traits a vampire would have.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> There not zombies, theyre infected and have like vampire syndrom. All the traits a vampire would have.


more or less its a zombie reference though. vampire zombies. if they hunt will smith cause he aint one of them, then its a zombie flick


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

That entire movie was foreplay, without a real climax. I have cinematic blue balls now.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw it tonight. And I wanna say it pretty much resembles Irobot. Lame ending also. Don't get me wrong, Will Smith is pretty much on the top for best actors of his era and the movie was good, but sort of disappointing when it came to backing up the hype.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That entire movie was foreplay, without a real climax. I have cinematic blue balls now.


I would love to quote you on that!
Funny never heard that b4!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> let me know how it is
> 
> if its a zombie movie too


I found it to be a pretty good movie. It was like watching 28 Days Later and Resident Evil drowned in immense drama. I like how the movie toyed with the whole human emotional spectrum, especially when dealing with companionship; best relayed through Sam and Roberts' relationship with each other. Everything that I predicted throughout the movie came out the opposite of what I thought happened...

Overall: Good Movie. Probably best of the year, near the standards of Transformers.

No worries Hyp, I too almost cried in some of the scenes. My GF was sobbing through pretty much the entire movie.

Spoiler questions:



Spoiler



1) The only things I have to question is the whole "immunity" thing? How is he able to be immune? 
2) Are the KV infected moving the dummies or is Wills character moving it?
3) If its been three years since the infection, how come the KV haven't adapted to sunlight?
4) Whose the "king" KV? The one controlling the dogs?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I won't copy the questions but here are my best answers for ya.

1) He was one of the scientist that helped invent the cancer (mutant strand) cure. The time mag on his fridge said "Savior, Soldier, Scientist."
2) They moved it. He said they had no human sense left, but they watched him trap one of them and repeated it with the dummy Frank.
3) He explained that they began to adapt because they were pushing themselves further into light because food supply was low.
4) Not sure. Maybe just the Alpha of their mutant species.

I hope that helps


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> let me know how it is
> 
> if its a zombie movie too


I found it to be a pretty good movie. It was like watching 28 Days Later and Resident Evil drowned in immense drama. I like how the movie toyed with the whole human emotional spectrum, especially when dealing with companionship; best relayed through Sam and Roberts' relationship with each other. Everything that I predicted throughout the movie came out the opposite of what I thought happened...

Overall: Good Movie. Probably best of the year, near the standards of Transformers.

No worries Hyp, I too almost cried in some of the scenes. My GF was sobbing through pretty much the entire movie.

Spoiler questions:



Spoiler



1) The only things I have to question is the whole "immunity" thing? How is he able to be immune? 
2) Are the KV infected moving the dummies or is Wills character moving it?
3) If its been three years since the infection, how come the KV haven't adapted to sunlight?
4) Whose the "king" KV? The one controlling the dogs?


[/quote]

Spoiler answers:



Spoiler



1) The only things I have to question is the whole "immunity" thing? How is he able to be immune? No idea...

2) Are the KV infected moving the dummies or is Wills character moving it? The KV infected moved it, remember how when Will Trapped that KV infected female using that trap? and then they built the same trap, and used the dummy that WILL talked to as bait. So they planned it out!

3) If its been three years since the infection, how come the KV haven't adapted to sunlight? Well, they cant adapt to it because the sun light burned their skin, and they cant go outside, remember what the guy did that followed Will out the window into the sunlight? the dude hit his head on the ground, killing himself. Whats weird is when Will trapped one of the KV infected, and another KV infected peeked out the door for a good minute, looking at Will, and then going back inside.

4) Whose the "king" KV? The one controlling the dogs? I think the KING of the KV was the dude at the last scene that was breaking into the secure glass that Will was behind.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damnit man...the dog dies??

i f*cking hate it when dogs get hurt or killed.

i turned off "The River Wild" after Kevin Bacon shot at the dog.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> 1) He was one of the scientist that helped invent the cancer (mutant strand) cure. The time mag on his fridge said "Savior, Soldier, Scientist."


no, he looked into it the virus after the virus took its form of zombie(vampire form in the book),,

the film and the book are two different things..hollywood didn;t foillow the book verison..

the book version if you a great read.totally different..


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

thePACK said:


> > 1) He was one of the scientist that helped invent the cancer (mutant strand) cure. The time mag on his fridge said "Savior, Soldier, Scientist."
> 
> 
> no, he looked into it the virus after the virus took its form of zombie(vampire form in the book),,
> ...


Yeah well he was asking about the movie, not the book. Go back and look at the time mag on the fridge. Attention to detail


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> > 1) He was one of the scientist that helped invent the cancer (mutant strand) cure. The time mag on his fridge said "Savior, Soldier, Scientist."
> 
> 
> no, he looked into it the virus after the virus took its form of zombie(vampire form in the book),,
> ...


Yeah well he was asking about the movie, not the book. Go back and look at the time mag on the fridge. Attention to detail
[/quote]
so when is batman vs superman coming out?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good Flick...damn it i have to wake for work in 4 hours! 
oh well!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

thePACK said:


> so when is batman vs superman coming out?


haha, I didn't catch the date but I did see it in the square underneath wicked, however that wasn't one of his four questions.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> so when is batman vs superman coming out?


haha, I didn't catch the date but I did see it in the square underneath wicked, however that wasn't one of his four questions.
[/quote]

hahah ..2010..just fuckin wit you..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I like how they put they put little suddleties into the alpha of the KV humans. Will says they dont' act anything human yet you see this alpha male set traps, control the others, sh*t....he even dies at one point then is in the end of the movie. A glitch I suppose. I do like it when he breaks the glass and even as he screams you can see him smile and nod like "You know I'm getting through". I liked the movie alot. Had the typical dumb points every movie has but overall was pretty good.


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

This movie was just a remake (a great remake) of the last man on earth. It's an old black/white movie staring Vincent Price.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bentho said:


> This movie was just a remake (a great remake) of the last man on earth. It's an old black/white movie staring Vincent Price.


Hmmm I didnt think so... Ive def seen both.


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

Check it out again. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058700/


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bentho said:


> Check it out again. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058700/


maybe similar but I dint think its a remake.


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

Here is part 1 on youtube part 2 is on there to. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGOAgBT--FA...feature=related The new one is 10000000 times better.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> I like how they put they put little suddleties into the alpha of the KV humans. Will says they dont' act anything human yet you see this alpha male set traps, control the others, sh*t....he even dies at one point then is in the end of the movie. A glitch I suppose. I do like it when he breaks the glass and even as he screams you can see him smile and nod like "You know I'm getting through". I liked the movie alot. Had the typical dumb points every movie has but overall was pretty good.


If you look at it again, Will WAS right. The Alpha and infected weren't anything human, the virus had stripped away all their humanity and just transformed them into nothing but "survival of the fittest" mode, basically into animals.

If you look into animal behavior, the strongest and smartest animals are at the top of the food chain, they adapt, lure and trap their prey...like the infected Alpha. The Alpha-male of the KV controlled his pack like a lion controls his lioness.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I like how they put they put little suddleties into the alpha of the KV humans. Will says they dont' act anything human yet you see this alpha male set traps, control the others, sh*t....he even dies at one point then is in the end of the movie. A glitch I suppose. I do like it when he breaks the glass and even as he screams you can see him smile and nod like "You know I'm getting through". I liked the movie alot. Had the typical dumb points every movie has but overall was pretty good.


i dont think the alpha humans set the traps. I think it was his trap that he forgot was there. Like it showed earlier in the movie he set traps to catch them and do studies on them. Im 99 % sure it was his on trap that he forgot about


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

thePACK said:


> > 1) He was one of the scientist that helped invent the cancer (mutant strand) cure. The time mag on his fridge said "Savior, Soldier, Scientist."
> 
> 
> no, he looked into it the virus after the virus took its form of zombie(vampire form in the book),,
> ...


Yeah well he was asking about the movie, not the book. Go back and look at the time mag on the fridge. Attention to detail
[/quote]
so when is batman vs superman coming out?
[/quote]

So you were serious....I thought you were joking!! 
That should be interesting.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

This movie was really good! I'm not good at watching scary movies because they're so nerve wrecking for me, but I have to say it was worth* every cent! Not too sure I know how my bf felt about watching the movie with me because I hurt his hand by clenching so much during the scary parts!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I enjoyed it, but it had to be the slowest-paced zombie movie ever LOL.

And was I the only one who thought that it was amazing that KV made people into "The Mummy"?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I enjoyed it, but it had to be the slowest-paced zombie movie ever LOL.
> 
> And was I the only one who thought that it was amazing that KV made people into "The Mummy"?


I know what you mean,..thought it was kinda silly really. Would have been scarier if they were more human, atleast for me.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

screw it. im dragging my gf to the movie tonight. i have a tonne of homework, but i need a relaxing night out.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how scary was it when sam was chasing the deer and they both went into the building, and will had his flash light and was covering it, when he went upstairs and lit up the room for a bit, all those KV infected feeding on the deer. DAMN. Imagine being in that situation!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> how scary was it when sam was chasing the deer and they both went into the building, and will had his flash light and was covering it, when he went upstairs and lit up the room for a bit, all those KV infected feeding on the deer. DAMN. Imagine being in that situation!


There was only one feeding on the deer. The others were just stnading there, possibly performing a bukake.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> how scary was it when sam was chasing the deer and they both went into the building, and will had his flash light and was covering it, when he went upstairs and lit up the room for a bit, all those KV infected feeding on the deer. DAMN. Imagine being in that situation!


There was only one feeding on the deer. The others were just stnading there, possibly performing a bukake.
[/quote]

haha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> how scary was it when sam was chasing the deer and they both went into the building, and will had his flash light and was covering it, when he went upstairs and lit up the room for a bit, all those KV infected feeding on the deer. DAMN. Imagine being in that situation!


I so thought they got the dog in this scene, I was getting ready to throw my water bottle at the screen.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

the alpha set the trap that got smith. you can see that the alpha was wearing the hoodie when smith first saw him. that and the fact that "fred" was def NOT where he wasn't supposed to be. that's what got smith in the first place. what gets me is that since the kv couldn't get into the sun he HAD to be stalking him for days or even weeks to get that trap lined up. and he just "happened" to be there waiting. VERY planned out.

while i don't see this as a zombie movie, it was cool. looking forward to reading the book.

a few points
it did irritate me that A: gas seems to be infinite especially three years after they aren't making anymore. that stuff goes bad pretty quickly. a few months sitting, and you can't do much with it. and the fuel injected 500 shelby he was driving would not tolerate that kind of bad gas. the injectors in a hotrod like that would foul up in minutes with bad gas. B: there are LIONS in NY. i know about zoos but the climate? and C: he was hunting deer in a car. then he was stalking deer while running around with a dog. no chance he could RUN up on a deer like that and the deer wouldn't have a CLUE that he was there. sitting or even walking, sure. but RUNNING?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ you made some good points there...

also, i dont if anyone noticed this, after Will free's himself, he staggers off to the LEFT, with the SUV in the middle of the screen, and then they show him near the suv...wtf?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

just watched the trailer for this film it looks amazing


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

mdrs said:


> the alpha set the trap that got smith. you can see that the alpha was wearing the hoodie when smith first saw him. that and the fact that "fred" was def NOT where he wasn't supposed to be. that's what got smith in the first place. what gets me is that since the kv couldn't get into the sun he HAD to be stalking him for days or even weeks to get that trap lined up. and he just "happened" to be there waiting. VERY planned out.
> 
> while i don't see this as a zombie movie, it was cool. looking forward to reading the book.
> 
> ...


Its a movie its not supposed to be realistic. There are zombies and dog zombies in the movie and your worried about the gas being old and still working 90 % movie is not realistic lol Boggles my mind when people get there panties in a bunch when the movie is supposed to out there and not real !


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> the alpha set the trap that got smith. you can see that the alpha was wearing the hoodie when smith first saw him. that and the fact that "fred" was def NOT where he wasn't supposed to be. that's what got smith in the first place. what gets me is that since the kv couldn't get into the sun he HAD to be stalking him for days or even weeks to get that trap lined up. and he just "happened" to be there waiting. VERY planned out.
> 
> while i don't see this as a zombie movie, it was cool. looking forward to reading the book.
> 
> ...


Its a movie its not supposed to be realistic. There are zombies and dog zombies in the movie and your worried about the gas being old and still working 90 % movie is not realistic lol Boggles my mind when people get there panties in a bunch when the movie is supposed to out there and not real !
[/quote]

out of curiosity, how do you know if they were going for realism or not? and i'm not one of those people who "get *there* panties in a bunch" i said i liked the movie. i'm a car guy. i notice what i know.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

HOW SICK was that Shelby, and that supercharger's whine....Cot Damn.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That entire movie was foreplay, without a real climax. I have cinematic blue balls now.


i echo that, i mean it was a good movie and all, I have to say I hate will smith, but in this movie he was good, good acting, fit the part and made the movie. But the movie left me feeling half full. there was just a bit more story missing for my good
all in all i think it was excellent, it will do great in the cinemas and its a good action/zombie/survival movie


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

How on earth could u hate Will Smith? He's funny as hell.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i loved him in fresh prince
but in everything else i thought he was awful


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

StuartDanger said:


> i loved him in fresh prince
> but in everything else i thought he was awful


I think will smith is top 5 actors alive hes one of the few who can make you believe in what hes feeling. persuit of happiness he was also amazing


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

why was he hunting the deer? he had enough food at his house it seemed. was he going to do tests on them or something?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

brianp said:


> why was he hunting the deer? he had enough food at his house it seemed. was he going to do tests on them or something?


I think it symbolizes the "hunter"/animalistic-side embedded in man.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> That entire movie was foreplay, without a real climax. I have cinematic blue balls now.


i echo that, i mean it was a good movie and all, I have to say I hate will smith, but in this movie he was good, good acting, fit the part and made the movie. But the movie left me feeling half full. there was just a bit more story missing for my good
all in all i think it was excellent, it will do great in the cinemas and its a good action/zombie/survival movie
[/quote]

Maybe there will be PART 2?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> why was he hunting the deer? he had enough food at his house it seemed. was he going to do tests on them or something?


I think it symbolizes the "hunter"/animalistic-side embedded in man.
[/quote]

Then explain the need for such a symbol.

I believe they added that because they wanted to further the point that the city was empty of people, and that he was "surviving".


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

To me it symbolized him on his own and that was basically a hobby for him. Trying to get s deer that he could never get. just like hittin the golf balls off the plane. If your on your own you look for things to pass time thats basically it. i dont think it had to much of a message to it


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Why symbolized? I dont think it "sy,bolized" anything, it was just a component to the plot. Something to add to the storyline, doesnt mean it was a symbol.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> That entire movie was foreplay, without a real climax. I have cinematic blue balls now.


Damnit Danny, you hit it right on the money. The ending sucked big time.

Hater


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Hater said:


> Movie was good but It could have used a different ending.
> 
> Hater


Bingo

I didn't like the ending at all. 95% of the movie was amazing, 5% sucked. The suck had nothing to do with Will. That was some of the best acting I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

sprfunk said:


> Movie was good but It could have used a different ending.
> 
> Hater


Bingo

I didn't like the ending at all. 95% of the movie was amazing, 5% sucked. The suck had nothing to do with Will. That was some of the best acting I have seen in a long time.
[/quote]

You are correct funk. Will acting and the special effect and even the story line of the movie was awesome. But the ending was just lame.

I can't wait for Batman and Alien Vs Predator II.

Hater


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

This movie definately needed a different ending. They couldve easily made this into a 2-3 hour movie that would still capture your attention for the entire movie. Theres so much missing, it feels like There were a lot of big plots but no substance.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Movie was good but It could have used a different ending.
> 
> Hater


Bingo

I didn't like the ending at all. 95% of the movie was amazing, 5% sucked. The suck had nothing to do with Will. That was some of the best acting I have seen in a long time.
[/quote]

You are correct funk. Will acting and the special effect and even the story line of the movie was awesome. But the ending was just lame.

I can't wait for Batman and Alien Vs Predator II.

Hater
[/quote]

AVP II






























I CANT WAIT FOR THAT!
1 was really good!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im kinda upset they deleted the scene where he drives the shelby out through the showroom window, i think it wouldve opened the movie better than just the overhead shot of him driving down the street.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

There is a screener out for download, but yall have to find it yourself in the usual places

I just watched it and agree with most of yall. Will has really grown into a hell of an actor. Ending could have been better though. Still, all in all, the best movie I've seen in a long time.


mdrs said:


> why was he hunting the deer? he had enough food at his house it seemed. was he going to do tests on them or something?


He's hunting deer for fresh meat. They show he has to eat powdered eggs, and saves his bacon. I'm sure he has plenty of food, but fresh meat is probably now where to be found, unless you go kill it yourself.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think he was saving the bacon for a treat for sam, then when she died he got upset when they ate it. just a guess tho.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ending was terrible i want to know how humanity was it could have been made much longer seems like they were getting into a rush to finish near the end the movie. just fell apart when the woman came, its like all this good plot and survival the girl come and you blink and its over


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^ in the book the girl plots to kill him, so I was kind of happy how it turned out.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wtf why would the girl want to kill him


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I really hoped that they wouldve gone more in depth of how hes been surviving all those years. How he built his house into a fortress, stocked it with weapons/ammo, and sh*t like that.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ me too. Although that was what most of the movie was about. This movie could have easily been a 2 1/2 hour movie, and still kept people interested. I WANT MORE!

If I could change anything it would have been who did their special effects. viruses dont make a guys mouth big enough to swallow a basketball. It was almost cartoonish at times. Even the rats he was testing on looked rediculous. The story line was good enough to help me look past that though.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> ^ me too. Although that was what most of the movie was about. This movie could have easily been a 2 1/2 hour movie, and still kept people interested. I WANT MORE!
> 
> If I could change anything it would have been who did their special effects. viruses dont make a guys mouth big enough to swallow a basketball. It was almost cartoonish at times. Even the rats he was testing on looked rediculous. The story line was good enough to help me look past that though.


True, some realistic zombie/vampire thing wouldve been better than those comical ghetto "mummy" creature things.

If I could change anything it would be to add how he became the only person left. All his "dreams/memories" tell is what happens to his family and he gets left behind. What happens from that point to the point where hes the only one left?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

EM-AYZIIINGGGG MOVIE!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just watched the movie the other night. i thoroughly enjoyed it. will smith was amazing. that dog was amazing too..

i have a question though...

when he had to put down the dog, it upset me. just the whole idea of Sam being his only companion left in the world, and how much it must hurt knowing that A) you have to kill them, B) they wouldnt be dead if you hadnt gone crazy, and C) you will now have NOONE left to be with. on top of that just the fact that the dog died protecting its best friend...it was upsetting IMO. (im a softy for animals)

on the other hand my gf was barely phased by it. she was like, "yeah it's sad, but..."

so my question is...are guys more affected by dogs being killed in movies? if so, is it because they are "man's best friend", and some men have a very close affinity with canines, so seeing one die protecting is upsetting (seeing as we're guys and are natural protectors as well (share something with canines)). is it how a guy thinks about only having his dog, then losing it?...or am i just a complete softy for animals?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i dunno, but i know that made me upset too


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it's not like a cried...i was just like, "damnit...no...save the dog...save the dog!!...WHAT!! oh sh*t...f*******ck..." *silence* "awww man...poor dog...poor guy" (poor guy referring to will smith's character)


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

well ive noticed that, as guys, we care more about the dogs than we do the people in the movies. its the opposite for women


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I do think theres something to it. Men and Dogs have a special kind of bond. Why I dunno, but I think its definentily there for most of us. Mabey its just that we've lived together for so many thousands of years. They help us hunt to feed our families, give unconditional love, absolute loyalty, and will die for you in a second if thats whats needed. That is very "guyish" if ya ask me.

Girls only like dogs if they are the size of a cat.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Puff said:


> it's not like a cried...i was just like, "damnit...no...save the dog...save the dog!!...WHAT!! oh sh*t...f*******ck..." *silence* "awww man...poor dog...poor guy" (poor guy referring to will smith's character)


When you think about it, he actually couldve saved his dog. He injected the dog with the same cure that he injected into the woman and she eventually was cured in the end. So if he let the dog live and gave it time, the dog wouldve been cured as well..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Puff said:


> When you think about it, he actually couldve saved his dog. He injected the dog with the same cure that he injected into the woman and she eventually was cured in the end. So if he let the dog live and gave it time, the dog wouldve been cured as well..


True, but the thought of seeing his best and ONLY friend in agony hit him hard.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i thought the movie was awesome, and I already got on DVD too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> When you think about it, he actually couldve saved his dog. He injected the dog with the same cure that he injected into the woman and she eventually was cured in the end. So if he let the dog live and gave it time, the dog wouldve been cured as well..


True, but the thought of seeing his best and ONLY friend in agony hit him hard.
[/quote]

yeah...seeing your best friend suffer (even though it might have recovered) with that nasty virus....im not sure i could handle it. plus, at the time that Sam contracted the virus, he didnt know that the compound was effective. he only found that out at the very end.

im gonna start a thread on the whole man/dog relationship....just curious as to ppl's opinions other than those that watched I am Legend.lol


----------

